# Profissões confiáveis



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2009 às 13:22)

Eis uma curiosidade, retirada do IOL.pt: 

"Os bombeiros são os profissionais que mais confiança inspiram aos portugueses, ao contrário dos políticos, que conquistam apenas uma em cada 100 pessoas, segundo um estudo feito a mais de 10.500 assinantes da revista Reader's Digest, citado pela Lusa. 

O estudo, feito anualmente desde 2000, avalia as marcas e profissões em que as populações de 16 países europeus mais confiam e tem uma margem de erro de 3,4 por cento. 

De acordo com as conclusões do «European Trusted Brands 2009», os bombeiros, os pilotos de aviação e os farmacêuticos são as profissões mais confiáveis, conquistando todas mais de 9 em cada 10 portugueses. 

No pólo oposto encontram-se os políticos, que mereceram a confiança de 1 em cada 100 inquiridos e os vendedores de automóveis, em quem confiam 10 em cada 100 portugueses. 

Saúde de confiança, justiça não 

Da lista das profissões menos confiáveis constam ainda os jogadores de futebol (com 15 por cento), os líderes sindicais (com 17 por cento) e os advogados, que conquistam quase um quarto (24 por cento) dos portugueses. 

Ao contrário das profissões ligadas à Saúde (farmacêuticos, enfermeiros e médicos), tidas como das mais confiáveis - assentando nas terceira, quarta e quinta posições da lista -, os ofícios ligados à Justiça são vistos com desconfiança. 

Além dos advogados, que ocupam a 15ª posição de uma lista de 20, também os juízes se situam entre os menos confiáveis (13º) e até os polícias não passam do oitavo lugar, com apenas 64 em cada 100 a confiarem na profissão. 

Ambientalistas, professores e médicos melhoram nos últimos anos 

Exactamente a meio da lista, no 10º lugar, ficam os padres, com metade dos inquiridos a dar-lhes crédito, *atrás dos meteorologistas (62 por cento), *dos professores (81 por cento) e dos agricultores (83). Os padres ficaram, no entanto, à frente de taxistas (43 por cento) e de jornalistas (36 por cento). 

Os políticos também foram os profissionais em que os portugueses perderam mais confiança nos últimos 5 anos, já que 75 por cento dos inquiridos admitiram confiar menos nessa profissão hoje do que em 2004. 

Entre os que mais perderam a confiança dos portugueses contam-se também entidades como o Governo, além de presidentes de multinacionais e a publicidade. Por outro lado, os ambientalistas, a Internet, os professores e os médicos ganharam a confiança dos portugueses, melhorando as suas posições em relação há 5 anos"

Em relação ao pessoal do fórum, seria curioso saber qual a percentagem dos membros que confiam nos metereologistas...


----------

